# Iphone 3G & Ipod video (old generation) OEM to 2002 Audi TT quattro



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

Is there anything work perfectly? and easy to install by myself? and cheap.....
Thanks~!


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Iphone 3G & Ipod video (old generation) OEM to 2002 Audi TT quattro (cloudlilc)*

UP!


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Iphone 3G & Ipod video (cloudlilc)*

Anybody, plz help?~


----------



## jlong1987 (Oct 9, 2007)

An AUX input and dual 3.5mm jack is the only thing right now


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Iphone 3G & Ipod video (old generation) OEM to 2002 Audi TT quattro (cloudlilc)*

Hello,
This is the best solution for you:
http://www.diceelectronics.com..._AUDI
Offers control through the Audi Concert headunit and through the iPod directly as well. Your iPhone 3G also will work with it, however the charging will not be supported for another couple weeks until we have newer iPod cables that support the USB charging method.
Let me know if you have any questions!


----------

